
How do sites validate gift card balances? - smartplaya2001
When dealing with thousands of gift cards how do sites like raise.com or ejgiftcards.com validate gift card balances? Is there an api do such a thing?
======
phillipseamore
Most companies let you lookup the amount on a gift card. Regarding those sites
it looks like they don't pay out unless they've emptied the card first.

